# .223 Improved... is it worth it?



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

I have a .223 howa, heavy barrel, with thumbhole stock that I use for varmints. I was wondering if it would be worth it to improve this gun for a little extra range?

Does anyone have the specs on this caliber? How much more range could I get out of it?


----------



## bwnelson (Oct 29, 2002)

The .223 Rem is possibly the best cartridge to "Improve" for one reason ... the fireforming process takes the stretch out of the brass so you don't need to worry about trimming hundreds of empties after bombarding a prairie dog town.

If you need more "zap" for it's own sake, get a 22-250 ... unless you really WANT a .223 AI - just because. Wanting a gun or a chambering "just because" is totally understandable.

Rifle loonies are not supposed to make sense.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

While I have not worked with a .223 AI as yet I have worked with both the 6mm-223 and the 6mm T/CU (the 6mmT/CU is an improved version of the 6mm-223) in Thompson/Center Contender Handguns.

I did see some gain in Velocity with the Improved Version, and a slight improvement in accuracy. However like has been stated the biggest advantage is with the Brass. Yes the improved version is not going to stretch nearly as much as the standard version. I also think the improved version is easier on the gun in that there is quite a bit less reward thrust against the bolt fact with the improved version due to the minimum taper on the body of the cartridge case and the sharper shoulder angle. I have also found that if the chamber is done right so proper headspace is achieved with standard .223 brass accuracy with fire form loads can be and are quite accurate so you can actually hunt with your fireform loads

I did find some load data on the net (don't have the info on this computer and will have to look for it) that listed velocities and accuracy for both the standard .223 and the .223 AI loads fired in a .223 AI Chamber.

If I remember right the velocities obtained with full power .223 AI loads were aout half way between standard .223 loads and .22-250 loads according to the info I have seen.

I guess if you have a large quanity of .223 brass to fireform, and just want a .223 AI, I think it is a worthwhile cartridge in that it produces good ballistics yet with mnimal recoil and good case life.

Larry


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

> The .223 Rem is possibly the best cartridge to "Improve" for one reason ... the fireforming process takes the stretch out of the brass so you don't need to worry about trimming hundreds of empties after bombarding a prairie dog town.
> 
> If you need more "zap" for it's own sake, get a 22-250 ... unless you really WANT a .223 AI - just because. Wanting a gun or a chambering "just because" is totally understandable.
> 
> Rifle loonies are not supposed to make sense.


 :withstupid:

He's got a point I really want a Ruger M77 MkII Safari in .375 H&H just because.

I'd also like a Ruger Number 1 in .300 Weatherby Mag, just because.

"Just Because" is the greatest reason in the world. If it wasen't for "Just Because"I wouldn't own half the guns I do today.
:sniper:


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Thanks for the info guys. I think I'm goig to do it.

My uncle had his .270 rem. improved a few years back and he loves that gun. I think it cost him about $100 to do it. Corky, the gunsmith from northern MN did it for him if I'm not mistaken.

I'll have to buy a reloader if I do it, so it will be a little costly, but I'll have a .223 AI when I'm done!

Please post any links to balistics info if you find some


----------



## pineislandguide (Sep 21, 2005)

Does anyone have a reamer for a .223 AI?

If so I would like to rent it for a couple days.

Thanks


----------

